# Stabilizer?



## big_al_09 (Feb 26, 2007)

I'm a little short on cash... how would you guys/ gals recommend me build a stabilizer... and what supplies would i need?

Your help would be greatly appreciated


----------



## USSapper (Sep 26, 2005)

Set up a lemonade stand, sell 20 cups at .50 a pice and buy a stabalizer at wally world for 10 bucks :wink:


----------



## ics400 (Oct 12, 2007)

Eastman makes a carbon rod stabilizer that works great. They sell for about 10 bucks. Both my son and I use them, but we modified them to the length we wanted. If you want more info email me at [email protected].


----------



## weasle414 (Dec 31, 2006)

Alec, you have a job, lol. A much better job than I've got. Buy a mini s-coil from Wally World for $15 or w/e. We could use it as an excuse for you to to go to Cabela's with me. I need new broadheads again...


----------

